# Sugar #11 (NYBOT)



## wayneL (19 June 2007)

Sugar may have touched the bottom of the pool... a huge up day off an oscillator divergence and improving fundamentals + fund buying. Todays move represents ~5% and I wish I was here to brag about being on it.

Alas, no. Still some work to do before calling a change of trend,
but certainly on the radar for longs now.




Dow Jone NYBOT Sugar review for Monday 18 June


----------



## SGB (19 June 2007)

Hi wayneL

Looking at the bigger picture (major chart),Yes the radar is on at the moment as sugar has been bearish for over 18 months now. Nearly a 75% retracement from lows of 1999.
CSR fans(investors) are probably starting to get a bit fidgity as well as the stock  has been inept for about the 18 month period as well.

Cheers
SGB


----------



## yonnie (19 June 2007)

Just wait for the $5 mark


----------



## wayneL (19 June 2007)

Just for fun, here a look further back. Check out that spike ~1980


----------



## reece55 (19 June 2007)

wayneL said:


> Just for fun, here a look further back. Check out that spike ~1980




Whoa....... Looks a bit like FMG LOL............

Were you trading that one in that time frame Wayne, or before your time????

Cheers


----------



## wayneL (19 June 2007)

reece55 said:


> Whoa....... Looks a bit like FMG LOL............
> 
> Were you trading that one in that time frame Wayne, or before your time????
> 
> Cheers



LOL. No well before my time. Just shows what these commodities are capable of. 

Here is some commentary on Sugar from the irrepressible Jim Rogers via The Daily Reckoning. Enough to get anyone's bull juices going.


----------



## Seaking (19 June 2007)

> Just for fun, here a look further back. Check out that spike ~1980




I think most of the cane cockies Ford LTD's and Holden Statesman's date back to that time.... Not been a lot of joy in the paddocks since...


----------



## wayneL (19 June 2007)

Seaking said:


> I think most of the cane cockies Ford LTD's and Holden Statesman's date back to that time.... Not been a lot of joy in the paddocks since...



They must have been out getting prices on Beamers at the end of last year; but for the crap trade-in on the Statesman they might have been driving around in them now.... or perhaps the bailliffs would have repossessed them already.


----------



## Seaking (19 June 2007)

Baliiff is probably a good call.. That last spike only managed to get a lot of them somewhat closer to being out of the s**t from the years before.. But not all the way out..


----------



## SGB (20 June 2007)

wayneL said:


> Just for fun, here a look further back. Check out that spike ~1980




It would have been nice riding that wave. 
Bad time to be a dentist

SGB


----------



## BREND (14 July 2007)

Sugar Oct 07 contract had broke the 9.80 resistance today, went to a high of 10.20. Looks like start of an uptrend.


----------



## wayneL (14 July 2007)

BREND said:


> Sugar Oct 07 contract had broke the 9.80 resistance today, went to a high of 10.20. Looks like start of an uptrend.



Yeah looks promising. Lets hope it doesn't go sideways for a month again.


----------



## BREND (14 July 2007)

wayneL said:


> Yeah looks promising. Lets hope it doesn't go sideways for a month again.




I bought 2 lots of sugar futures today, will buy more if the price cools down.

Sugar rose in New York to its highest price since March on signs that processors in Brazil, the world's largest grower, are churning out more ethanol and less sweetener.

Mills in the center-south region, where 85 percent of Brazil's sugar cane is grown, cut sweetener output by 8.7 percent from last year to 7.34 million metric tons, the CenterSouth Sugar and Ethanol Industry Association, known as Unica, said yesterday in a statement. Ethanol output rose 11 percent to5.56 billion liters (1.5 billion gallons), the group said.

``There are those who perceive the Unica numbers asconstructive and that's why the market is up,'' said Jeff Bauml, managing director of BNP Paribas Commodity Futures Inc. in NewYork. Sugar for October delivery rose 0.34 cent, or 3.5 percent,to 10.04 cents a pound at 10:49 a.m. on the New York Board ofTrade. Prices earlier reached 10.22 cents, the highest for a most-active contract since March 28. Sugar has jumped 18 percent from a 23-month low of 8.52 cents on June 5.

Prices still are 38 percent lower than a year ago because of concern that Brazil will boost production. Sugar-cane output in Brazil will rise to a record 528 million metric tons in the current harvest, up from 474.8 million tons last year, the Agriculture Ministry said May 31.

Unica said mills had processed 131.3 million tons of cane this year through July 1, up 4.4 percent from a year earlier. That amount equals about one-third of this year's crop, Unica said.


----------



## wayneL (14 July 2007)

A bit of a disappointing close really.


----------



## BREND (14 July 2007)

wayneL said:


> A bit of a disappointing close really.




I bought cotton too. Take a look at the chart, steady and strong uptrend, the trend is your friend, follow it.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (14 July 2007)

BREND said:


> I bought cotton too. Take a look at the chart, steady and strong uptrend, the trend is your friend, follow it.




Brend looks like u never lose you must be making your clients millions mate!

Damn I think I should give you all my cash and retire on your recommendations.


----------



## BREND (14 July 2007)

Trade_It said:


> Brend looks like u never lose you must be making your clients millions mate!
> 
> Damn I think I should give you all my cash and retire on your recommendations.




Hi Trade It, first time I hear u say good things about me.
My clients' portfolio under my care are up 30% - 50% year-to-date.

Cotton chart: http://basemetal-trading.blogspot.com/2007/07/bought-cotton-again.html

I think opportunity to buy Nikkei futures is coming soon... watch out for it as well.


----------



## professor_frink (14 July 2007)

BREND said:


> I think opportunity to buy Nikkei futures is coming soon... watch out for it as well.




I hope this call on the nikkei is a little more timely than your call on corn


----------



## BREND (15 July 2007)

professor_frink said:


> I hope this call on the nikkei is a little more timely than your call on corn




Agree, should go long on Nikkei anytime, trend is still up, breaking out of 18,300 resistance soon. But did I give a call on corn?

I'm watching corn now, not convinced that it is turning from downtrend to uptrend. Will consider shorting corn if the short term uptrend proves to be weak, or else I'll do nothing on this commodity.


----------



## BREND (19 July 2007)

Sugar price is moving up.

Sugar chart:
http://basemetal-trading.blogspot.com/2007/07/sugar-price-is-moving-up.html


----------



## wayneL (18 January 2008)

Check out sugar #11 chart today.

Stuff gold. 

(Charts available on my blog if you don't have access)


----------



## RichKid (18 January 2008)

wayneL said:


> Check out sugar #11 chart today.
> 
> Stuff gold.
> 
> (Charts available on my blog if you don't have access)




Wayne,
I've been watching CSR on the asx as a proxy for sugar #11, haven't seen it today but noted CSR held up a bit better than expected yesterday- still trending down with lower highs. Will check out sugar too soon- thx for the heads up.


----------



## BREND (18 January 2008)

Sugar rally is not over yet, and the next rally will come from cotton.


----------



## ithatheekret (18 January 2008)

Yep yep yeppers , 


Sugar , soya oil , palm oil , Brend mentioned cotton another laggard , all set for runs .

Wheat spiked again , but wait for el cheapo natgas .........


----------



## BREND (19 January 2008)

ithatheekret said:


> Yep yep yeppers ,
> 
> 
> Sugar , soya oil , palm oil , Brend mentioned cotton another laggard , all set for runs .
> ...




Indeed cotton will be the next super-star. Hedge funds have increased huge positions on cotton futures lately, follow the big boys. 

We are only at the 2nd year of agriculture bull-run, there is a lot of upside to go.

Shorting equity indices will also be a good trading idea in 2008.

3rd strategy that I think will be profitable is buying 2 year Treasury bonds futures. In times like this, short term bonds are the safest bet.


----------



## divs4ever (6 August 2021)

Cars Fueled by Sugar in India Will Add to Food Inflation Risks​








						Cars Fueled by Sugar in India Will Add to Food Inflation Risks
					

(Bloomberg) -- India is pushing for more cars to run on ethanol made from sugar, a move that risks raising the cost of the sweetener globally.The government will fast-track an ethanol program that will divert as much as 6 million tons of sugar toward fuel production annually by 2025, according...




					au.finance.yahoo.com
				




 interesting  .. a problem with Indian sugar , but  all fine and good when made with US corn 

 maybe India should check if sugar beets are a better option


----------

